# buying a car



## cherylrad (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi! We will be living in Puerto Morelos for at least a year and will need to buy a car! I have been told that you one is not allowed to register a car with a tourist visa. Any work arounds?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

It might be better (might not) if you purchase a vehicle in the USA and drive it down:

Look at the "Vehicle Permits" section of the document linked below:

Mexico

And have a look at this webpage's vehicle registration section:

http://www.rollybrook.com/vehicle_permits.htm


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

See my other post regarding a car and a Tourist Permit. 
A residence permit will allow you to stay, and keep a foreign plated car for up to 4 years.


----------

